#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > Entrance Exams & Scholarship Alerts >  >  Chevening Scholarships in India 2013; Chevening Rolls-Royce  leadership programme

## Rahul.sharma2267

*Chevening Rolls-Royce science and innovation leadership programme*

The Chevening Rolls-Royce science and innovation leadership programme  (CRISP) presents a challenging opportunity at the Sad Business School,  University of Oxford, to explore innovation and science policy, from an  academic, practical and a personal perspective.

The Foreign and Commonwealth Office and Rolls-Royce offer this 11-week  fully-funded scholarship in India. The programme includes a wide range  of modules including bridging pure research and business / scientific  entrepreneurship, practical processes of innovation, commercialisation  of research and technology transfer. The course is aimed at some of  Indias brightest scientists, business people and public servants.

The programme aims to offer a multi-faceted learning experience  comprising lectures, seminars, a range of external speakers, visits,  tutorials, debates, cultural events and discussions, a social programme,  and more. 

Lord Patten, chancellor of the University of Oxford says, Oxford  University is hosting the Chevening Rolls-Royce science and innovation  leadership programme for mid-career Indian scholars and practitioners.  Oxfords links with India, 400 years in the making, are strong and  varied. They include cutting edge research partnerships across the  disciplines, collections of art, artefacts and manuscripts and top  Indian scholars. CRISP is a stimulating and wide-ranging programme, with  the potential for forging deep and long-lasting personal links for all  participants. 

To be eligible for the scholarship, the candidate should be a mid-career  government, science or media professional with leadership potential and  experience in any of the following or similar disciplines: research,  technology, manufacturing, business development, or business and public  administration.

James Bevan KCMG, British High Commissioner, says, Science and  innovation is a driver of growth and opportunity in UK-India relations.  Our aim is to forge lasting ties with Indias future leaders.

Kishore Jayaraman, president, Rolls-Royce India, adds, Science and  innovation is at the heart of solving the greatest challenges of the  21st century, so for a technology-based company like Rolls-Royce, this  scholarship programme for future leaders fits well with our priorities  in India and the current focus of India on technology and innovation. 

Applications for the Chevening Rolls-Royce science and innovation  leadership programme for the academic year 2013 are open till November  18. 

For details, visit http://ukinindia.fco.gov.uk/en/about...rshipsInIndia/
*
Chevening South Asia journalism programme* 

The UKs Foreign and Commonwealth office has invited applications for  the Chevening South Asia journalism programme with the theme, Good  governance in a changing world: challenges to the media, politics and  accountability starting next year from April 8 to May 31. 

Aimed at high-flying, mid-career journalists, it is an eight-week fully  funded scholarship at the department of journalism and mass  communications at the University of Westminster, London. 

The programme aims to offer a learning experience that will sharpen  critical thinking and leadership skills for media professionals from the  sub-continent. Scholars will engage with senior British and  international academics, journalists and public servants on a wide range  of themes relevant to todays fast-changing environment. 

Topics include the exercise of power; models and quality of democratic  governance; the role of media in society and political life; strategic  security challenges and the role of the media in conflict resolution;  the impact of technological change; and ethics, institutions and  regulatory frameworks.  

As part of the course, scholars will also undergo a two-week internship  with leading British media organisations. The programme will enable 14  candidates  six from India, five from Pakistan, two from Nepal and one  from Bhutan  to prepare themselves for high responsibilities in their  media organisations and relationship building in the region, by  developing their analytical insights, strategic outlook and knowledge of  key issues facing South Asian media and the role of news in a  technologically, politically and economically changing world. 

To be eligible for the scholarship, the candidate should be a mid-career  journalist covering political, economic and business issues. Candidates  will be expected to have at least seven years of professional  experience working with a leading media group. 

Last date to apply for the course is November 18.

For details, visit   http://ukinindia.fco.gov.uk/en/about-us/working-with-india/KnowledgeEconomy/Chevening/CheveningScholarshipsInIndia/CheveningSouthAsiaJournalismProgramme/ 

Source: Education Times





  Similar Threads: India scholarships list foundations Scholarships for btech/mtech students in india PG programme in executive for visionary leadership in manufacturing at IIM-Kolkata Samsung rolls out Jelly Bean update for Galaxy S3 in India

----------

